# Wedding venues in Bristol



## big eejit (Aug 16, 2009)

After 7 years living over the brush, me and Mrs eejit have decided to get married. 

Can anyone recommend a good venue for the reception? Think elderly aunts as well as boozy eejits, so no hardcore drum n bass clubs in Easton please!


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2009)

What about Goldney Gardens, or the Avon Gorge Hotel? Or you could hire a boat (The Tower Belle) depending on the time of year?

Congratulations, by the way!


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 17, 2009)

My best mate just had her wedding reception here: http://www.qype.co.uk/place/preview/uk-2836737-avon-combined-services-club-bristol

Its a good cheap venue-you would have to get the catering bought in and a DJ or whatever. They have a garden for the smokers.

Also the Polish club also on St Pauls Road is worth a look-its bigger then the combined services club.

The other lovely thing my mate did was to hire the Tower Belle boat to take the wedding party to Beeses tea rooms for a buffet lunch and then back to the centre. It was great!! There is a bar on board and a toilet!! And you can play music of your choice. On the way back the whole wedding party was dancing and singing to some Motown tunes!

http://www.beeses.co.uk/


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> What about Goldney Gardens, or the Avon Gorge Hotel? Or you could hire a boat (The Tower Belle) depending on the time of year?
> 
> Congratulations, by the way!



Oh Goldney gardens is lovely!!

Yeah congrats! When is the big day?


----------



## mattie (Aug 17, 2009)

We're hiring the SS Great Britain.

Just so you're aware, it don't actually go anywhere.

And warmest congrats.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2009)

congratulations!

no idea of venues though


----------



## big eejit (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your best wishes and some excellent venue suggestions. I'll pass them onto my events organiser.   

We're looking at next September some time. Hoping to get a venue booked first then book the registry office.


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2009)

You can have the wedding and the reception at Goldney - no idea of prices though. You can even get the shell lined grotto opened especially for you.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 20, 2009)

I went to a wedding reception at Goldney Hall once. It was gurt posh but I suspect miles out of our budget.

Went to look at The Old Vic today. Seriously considering it. Will try and get to Combined Services Club and Polish club this weekend.


----------

